# Travel help



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey everyone! Me and my family are taking a trip to Toronto from Friday evening to Monday night. We have made a bird boarding reservation at Chirping Friends, a Bird store about 20 minutes from our house. Other than taking her home, Sunshine has never traveled before. I have a small travel cage but she has never been in it! And she is not super tame yet so I can't get her out of the cage to move into the new one. The travel cage is currently sitting next to her cage so perhaps she is used to it? How will I transfer her to the travel cage?
Secondly, my cage is too big for the Bird store to keep Sunshine so she will have to be in the store cages with our toys. Anyways, Sunshine is currently on her pellet mash with seeds diet but I don't think the store will know what to do so is it okay if she eats seeds for the four days?

Thanks!


----------



## Prancer (Apr 24, 2018)

Whenever I have had to move a non-tame bird, I have put my hand in a pillowcase or towel and caught it. That way it doesn't lose trust with my hand and I can do what is best for the bird.
I would cover the travel cage while moving it around to help keep the stress of going to a new place lower. 
You should bring the food she is used to and write down the instructions. A good boarding facility will make sure she gets the diet she is used to. If they can't or won't - a few days of seed only should be okay.


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

